# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  αντικαταθληπτικά και εμμονές

## Eva1995

Καλησπέρα σε όλους για άλλη μία φορά,λοιπόν για όσους δεν με γνωρίζουν είμαι 17 χρονών και έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τις ιδεοληψίες...εδώ και ένα χρόνο με βασανίζουν διάφορες αλλά πολύ περισσότερο οι έντονες εμμονές με την ομοφυλοφιλία και την αμφιφυλοφιλία οι οποίες με εμποδίζουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ στην καθημερινότητα μου και μου προκαλούν απομόνωση και τεράστια κατάθλιψη με αυτοκτονικές τάσεις.Από τότε που άρχισα να αγχώνομαι για διάφορα θέματα με κυρίαρχο άγχος την αμφιφυλοφιλία και την πεποίθηση πως είμαι αμφιφυλόφιλη,έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος.Έχω χάσει κιλά επειδή δεν μπορώ λόγω άγχους να τρώω πολύ,μειώθηκε η απόδοσή μου στα μαθήματα,μου έρχεται ζαλάδα,ανακάτεμα,γενικότερ α έχω πέσει σε μιζέρια και σπάνια διασκεδάζω.δεν έχω περιθώριο για άλλες σκέψεις και η καθημερινότητα μου έχει γίνει ένας εφιάλτης,τόσο πολύ που έχω πει "μακάρι να πάθαινα κάτι να πεθάνω να μη ζω έτσι".Εδώ και ένα χρόνο προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα.Έχω αλλάξει δύο ειδικούς,δοκίμασα τεχνικές χαλάρωσης και διάφορους άλλους φυσικούς τρόπους καταπολέμησης του άγχους για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά τζίφος.Όμως δεν αντέχω άλλο,θέλω πίσω την παλιά μου ζωή ρε γαμώτο,αλλιώς δεν θα κάνω καμία πρόοδο έτσι. Κι έτσι σκέφτηκα πως αφού δεν μπορώ μόνη και τον ειδικό ότι και να μου λέει αδυνατώ να τον ακούσω όσο και να θέλω,σκέφτηκα πως θα με βοηθούσε κάποιο φάρμακο που δρα στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα(όχι αγχολυτικό,είναι επικίνδυνο για την ηλικία μου).Διάβασα πως κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά χάπια ανακουφίζουν τα συμπτώματα της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής και μειώνουν την ένταση και την θλίψη που προκαλούν.Ντρέπομαι να το πω στον ειδικό,πάντα βρίσκει "φυσικούς τρόπους και δεν τα καταφέρνω ότι και να λέει.Όμως δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.Πλησιάζουν οι εξετάσεις,πώς θα διαβάσω? θέλω λίγη ηρεμία και για ένα τουλάχιστον διάστημα να μη σκέφτομαι τίποτα.Οστόσο ξέρω πως κάποια φάρμακα δίνονται χωρίς συνταγογράφηση και μία φίλη μου ομοιοπαθούσα μου είπε ότι κάνει αγωγή με cipraned(χωρίς συνταγή) και την βοηθάνε πάρα πολύ,αλλά να μην κάνω τη βλακεία να πάρω τίποτα μόνη.Επιπλέον και να θέλω δεν μπορώ γιατί ντρέπομαι να πηγαίνω σε φαρμακεία και να ζητάω τέτοια πράγματα,αφήστε που με ξέρουν κι'όλας και σκέφτηκα να στείλω κάποιον άλλον αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη εαν πρέπει.Όμως για μένα δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση.Είναι αδύνατον.Τι λέτε εσείς βρε παιδιά να κάνω? υποφέρω πάρα μα πάρα πολύ....

----------


## salala

εβα μου ενα λεπτοο εισαι παρα πολυ αγχωμενη και μπερδευτικα παρα πολυ και εγω!! το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι δεν ξερεισ αν εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη η κτλ? απλα δοκιμαζεισ και καταληγεις και οτι κι αν εισαι δεν χρειαζεται να ντρεπεσαι..ο καθενας τι κανει στο κρεβατι του ειναι δικο του θεμα!!! τωρα για τα χαπια μην παρεις χωρις να σου δοσει ειδικος τπτ!! και εννοεις cipralex i cipraled?

----------


## Eva1995

μα δεν μπορώ να κάνω αυτό που λες....είμαι ιδεοληπτική και όποιος είναι ομοιοπαθών καταλαβαίνει σίγουρα πως είναι.Δεν είμαι μία έφηβη που έχει πειραματισμούς και δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει(κάτι φυσιολογικό) αλλά άγχος,άγχος,άγχος και έμμονες ιδέες.μου έχει καρφωθεί αυτή η ιδέα και δεν φεύγει.είναι ιδεοληπτικού χαρακτήρα και το γνωρίζω καλά.είναι πολλές οι ιδεοληψίες που με βασανίζουν εκτός από αυτή,οι οποίες επίσης δεν με αφήνουν να ησυχάσω.Και να τις συζητήσω δεν έχει νόημα,το να μου πείτε κάνε αυτό,κάνε εκείνο είναι μάταιο δεν βγαίνει τπτ απολύτως! και εννοώ CIPRANED έτσι όπως ακριβώς το έγραψα.τα είδα και στο ίντερνετ ακριβώς με αυτό το όνομα.πφφφ δεν ξέρω....

----------


## salala

ωραια τοτε αφου και να το συζητησουμε δεν εχει νοημα τοτε τι ψαχνεις να βρεις εδω μεσα!????????! δεν το λεω ειρωνικα απλα προσπαθω να σε καταλαβω! αλλα θα σου πω οτι θα ειναι μεγαλη ανωρημοτητα να παρεις χαπια χωρις να σου τα χορηγησει γιατροσ και ειδικα να παρεις χαπια που δρουν στο κεντρικο νευρικο συστημα!!!

----------


## Eva1995

αυτό ψάχνω,τη γνώμη για τα χάπια.Ναι ίσως έχεις πολύ δίκιο αλλά είμαι σε μεγάλη απόγνωση,είναι η μόνη λύση που απέμεινε. δεν γίνεται άλλο.Έχω απελπιστεί πολύ και δεν μου απέμεινε άλλη λύση,ειλικρινά....ήμουν κατά τέτοιων φαρμάκων και για να σκέφτομαι να δράσω έτσι,φαντασου πόσο χάλια νιώθω!πραγματικά δεν πάει άλλο..όπως προανέφερα κάποια δεν χορηγούνται από γιατρούς αλλά από την άλλη δίκιο έχεις πρέπει να το συζητήσω με κάποιον ειδικό αλλά με ξέρουν όλοι εδώ,επαρχία βλέπεις και το κουτσομπολιό πάει σύννεφο δεν θέλω να μου βγει κανα όνομα,εδώ δεν αργούν....και επιπλέον όπως προανέφερα πλησιάζουν οι εξετάσεις,είναι σημαντικές για εμάς και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω αν δεν ηρεμίσω.Θα μείνω στην ίδια τάξη!!

----------


## salala

λοιπον πηγενε σε ενα γιατρο στη διπλανη πολη..δεν μπορει μια πολη θα εχεισ διπλα...πες του τα οοοοοολα αυτα οπωσ τα ειπεσ εδω σε εμασ πες οτι δεν αντεχεισ αλλο και πωσ θελεις βοηθεια για να μπορεσεισ και να διαβασεισ!! θα σου πει αυτος αν η περιπτωση σου ειναι για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ή οχι....:P απο κει κ περα βλεπεισ..εγω τωρα να σου πω τι ξερω για τα χαπια..εγω περνω τα cipralex ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικα και με επιασαν στον πρωτο μηνα!!! λογικα κ με τα αλλα ετσι γινεται...και τα χαπια δεν θα τα περνεις απο την πρωτη μερα κανονικα, πρωτα λογικα θα παρεισ μικροτερη ποσοτητα και μετα ολοκληρο χαπι...θα σου τα πει γιατρος αυτα καλυτερα!! και θα σε πιασουν μετα απο 18 μερες

----------


## Eva1995

αμ μένω σε νησί....δεν έχω καμία πόλη δίπλα δυστυχώς....

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου και παλι Ευα.
Μην αρχισεις τα φαρμακα απο μονη σου ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο.
Αν δεν εμενες σε νησι τα πραγματα θα ηταν πιο ευκολα.
Κοιτα αν υπαρχει στην περιοχη που μενεις ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας και κλεισε ραντεβου με εναν ψυχιατρο και πες του ακριβως πως νιωθεις και τι συμπτωματα εχεις,και τοτε μπορει να σου προτεινει και καποια φαρμακα.

----------


## Eva1995

δεν υπάρχει,έρχεται απλά κάθε 15 μέρες.του τα έχω πει αλλά μου προτείνει να λύνω τις εμμονές με φυσικούς τρόπους όπως το να τις γράφω σε χαρτάκια κτλπ.δεν βοηθάει...και δεν θέλω να του πω για χάπια,αν δεν αναφέρει εκείνος κάτι...!!! προς το παρών δείχνει να είναι ουδέτερος δεν έχει πει τίποτα.η φίλη μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη ξέρει μία νευρολόγο,και της είπα να δώσει το τηλ μου για να επικοινωνήσουμε και να πω δύο πράγματα μήπως μπορεί να μου προτείνει κάτι να κάνω,δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά βρίσκομαι σε τόση απόγνωση που δοκιμάζω τα πάντα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Το ξαναλεω φαρμακα χωρις την εγκριση γιατρου ειναι επικινδυνα.Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις καποιο φυτικο αγχολυτικο σκευασμα απο αυτα που κυκλοφορουν στα φαρμακεια( πχ βαλεριανα ή βοτανο του αγιου Ιωαννη) και αν δεις οτι δεν αποδιδουν τοτε πιεσε το γιατρο να σου προτεινει καποια θεραπεια.

----------


## Eva1995

βαλεριάνα...???? υπνωτικό δεν είναι? δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα λόγια τεσπά.θέλει συνταγή?

----------


## betelgeuse

Η βαλεριανα δεν ειναι υπνωτικο,αλλα βοηθαει στον υπνο.
Κανενα απο τα δυο δεν χρειαζεται συνταγη γιατρου και ειναι γενικα ασφαλη.
Εχω δοκιμασει και τα δυο και μπορω να πω πως το βοτανο του Αγιου Ιωαννη(νομιζω οτι στα ελληνικα λεγεται και βαλσαμο) ειναι καλυτερο απο την βαλεριανα.

----------


## Eva1995

και τι ακριβώς ιδιότητες έχουν και τα δύο? πιστεύεις ότι θα με ανακουφίσουν από τις εμμονές?

----------


## betelgeuse

Η βαλεριανα βοηθαει κυριως στο να χαλαρωνει το σωμα και στο αγχος.
Το βοτανο του αγιου Ιωαννη μειωνει το αγχος και μειωνει τα καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα και μαλιστα το συνταγογραφουν και γιατροι ως αντικαταθλιπτικο.
Απο την στιγμη που μειωνεται το αγχος αυτοματως εχεις και καλυτερο ελεγχο πανω στις ιδεοληψιες.
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να κανεις μια κανονικη θεραπεια.Τα βοτανα βοηθανε προσωρινα.Κανε προσπαθειες ετσι ωστε να περασεις σε καποια σχολη και να φυγεις απο το νησι

----------


## STORM LORD

Και εγώ τα ίδια...
Δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο λίγο τρώω γιατί την ώρα που το σκέφτομαι, δε μπορώ να φάω...
Τώρα τελευταία που ξεκίνησα να παίρνω βαλεριάνα, με βοήθάει και σε αυτό αλλά και στον ύπνο...
Αυτό θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ να πάρεις αλλά με προλάβανε οι προηγούμενοι...
Η βαλεριάνα είναι βότανο και φυσικό πράμα και μη φοβάσαι να την πάρεις, αλλά πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποίεις με μέτρο και όπως πρέπει...
Μπορείς να την παίρνεις το πολύ μια εβδομάδα και μετά σταματάς να την παίρνεις για 2 ή 3 εβδομάδες και την επόμενη βδομάδα μετά το διάλειμα που θα κάνεις, αν θες ξαναπαίρνεις...
Αν κάνεις κατάχρηση, προκαλεί πονοκέφαλους, ίλιγκο, κακοδιαθεσία, ζαλάδα, ναυτία και θόλωση όρασης
Υπάρχουν πολλές συνταγές αλλά εγώ ξέρω μόνο την κλασική που θα σου πω τώρα...
Βράζεις νερό στο μπρίκι αλλά σκέτο, δε βάζεις μέσα τη βαλεριάνα...
Όταν κάνει μπουρμπουλήθρες το νερό και ανεβαίνει η στάθμη του (πηδάει), τότε θα σβήσεις το γκάζει και θα βάλεις τη βαλεριάνα...
Απαγορεύεται να βάλεις τη βαλεριάνα απ' την αρχή και να τη βράζεις μαζί με το νερό γιατί καταστρέφεις τα συστατικά της...
Θα βράσεις το νερό χωρίς τίποτα και όταν τελειώσεις, τότε θα τη βάλεις μέσα...
Άσε την κάνα τέταρτο με μισή ώρα (εγώ μισή ώρα την αφήνω) να βγάλει τα συστατικά της και καλό είναι να ανακατέψεις (εγώ ανακατεύω στην αρχή και στο τέλος)...
Μετά πάρε ένα σουρωτήρι, σούρωσε την και χύστην σε ένα ποτήρι, αν είναι καυτή, περίμενε λίγο και πιες την...θα είναι λίγο πικρή αλλά θα σε βοηθήσει...
Πίνε την όμως μόνο όταν πας πριν πας για ύπνο...
Εγώ έχω μόνο ρίζα, δεν έχω φύλλα και βάζω 2 κλαδάκια (κομμάτια) από τη ρίζα...συμβουλή μου είναι αν πάρεις ρίζα, να ξεπλένεις λίγο στη βρύση το κομματι που θες να βάλεις...
Όταν κάνω ότι σου είπα, το νερό είναι ακόμα διάφανο...

Η βαλεριάνα καταπραύνει το νευρικό σύστημα, είναι αγχολιτικό, αντισπασμοδικό, κατευνασικό και βοηθάει πολύ στον ύπνο και στην κατάθλιψη...και στο άγχος βέβαια...
Επιδρά στο νευρικό σου σύστημα και σε χαλαρώνει και ο ύπνος έρχεται από φυσιολογικές συνέπειες...έρχεται έμεσα και όχι άμεσα...
Τα φάρμακα, σου φέρνουν τον ύπνο άμεσα λόγω των χημικών συστατικών τους...η βαλεριάνα χαλαρώνει το νευρικό σύστημα και έρχεται μόνος του ο ύπνος...
Πρέπει όμως κι εσύ να μη σκέφτεσαι αυτά που σε βασανίζουν και όταν πας για ύπνο, το ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να μη σκέφτεσαι αλλά η βαλεριάνα θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ!!!
Πρέπει όμως κι εσύ να βοηθήσεις με το να μη σκέφτεσαι, θα δεις ότι πίνοντας την, είναι εύκολο...

----------


## Eva1995

> Και εγώ τα ίδια...
> Δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο λίγο τρώω γιατί την ώρα που το σκέφτομαι, δε μπορώ να φάω...
> Τώρα τελευταία που ξεκίνησα να παίρνω βαλεριάνα, με βοήθάει και σε αυτό αλλά και στον ύπνο...
> Αυτό θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ να πάρεις αλλά με προλάβανε οι προηγούμενοι...
> Η βαλεριάνα είναι βότανο και φυσικό πράμα και μη φοβάσαι να την πάρεις, αλλά πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποίεις με μέτρο και όπως πρέπει...
> Μπορείς να την παίρνεις το πολύ μια εβδομάδα και μετά σταματάς να την παίρνεις για 2 ή 3 εβδομάδες και την επόμενη βδομάδα μετά το διάλειμα που θα κάνεις, αν θες ξαναπαίρνεις...
> Αν κάνεις κατάχρηση, προκαλεί πονοκέφαλους, ίλιγκο, κακοδιαθεσία, ζαλάδα, ναυτία και θόλωση όρασης
> Υπάρχουν πολλές συνταγές αλλά εγώ ξέρω μόνο την κλασική που θα σου πω τώρα...
> Βράζεις νερό στο μπρίκι αλλά σκέτο, δε βάζεις μέσα τη βαλεριάνα...
> ...


συγνώμμη,δεν κυκλοφορεί σε χαπάκια? συχαίνομαι τα ροφήματα.

----------


## STORM LORD

Και πάλι όμως θα έχει δυσκολίες γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να το ξεπεράσεις τελείως και αν το καταφέρεις, πρέπει να σε βάλουν στο βιβλίο γκίνες...και εγώ τα ίδια παθαίνω εδώ και χρόνια...αν καταφέρω ποτέ να το ξεπεράσω, έρχεται ξανά σε μια εβδομάδα...

Σε χάπια υπάρχει αλλά δεν έχω πάρει, μόνο έχω ακούσει πως υπάρχουν...
Έχω ακούσει ότι υπάρχουν σε κάψουλες, σε δίσκάκια σα το ντεπον αναβράζον και γενικά σε χάπια...

----------


## STORM LORD

Θα πάω αύριο Αγγλικά και δίπλα είναι το φαρμακίο...
Θα πάω να ρωτήσω και θα σου πω

----------


## STORM LORD

Βρήκα κάτι στο Google...
Εδώ λέει πως μπορείς να χρησημοποίησεις τα χάπια...
http://www.advancehealth.gr/el/secti...-dot-baleriana

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλως ηρθες Storm lord 
Εγω σε χαπια επαιρνα την βαλεριανα.Επαιρνα τρια χαπια το πρωι και 1 το βραδυ.
Το βαλσαμο το εκανα τσαι μαζι με λιγο σαφραν και επινα τρια την ημερα

----------


## betelgeuse

> Και πάλι όμως θα έχει δυσκολίες γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να το ξεπεράσεις τελείως και αν το καταφέρεις, πρέπει να σε βάλουν στο βιβλίο γκίνες...και εγώ τα ίδια παθαίνω εδώ και χρόνια...αν καταφέρω ποτέ να το ξεπεράσω, έρχεται ξανά σε μια εβδομάδα...
> 
> Σε χάπια υπάρχει αλλά δεν έχω πάρει, μόνο έχω ακούσει πως υπάρχουν...
> Έχω ακούσει ότι υπάρχουν σε κάψουλες, σε δίσάκια σα το ντεπον αναβράζον και γενικά σε χάπια...


Και εγω εχω το ιδιο προβλημα απο τα 16.H χειροτερη περιοδος για μενα ηταν απο τα 20 μεχρι τα 24.
Τωρα εχω ακομα ιδεοληψιες και καταναγκασμους αλλα ειμαι πολυ καλα και δεν μου δημιουργουν πλεον προβλημα.
Το κλειδι στην θεραπεια ειναι μαθουμε να διαζειριζομαστε το αγχος,αλλα δυστυχως αυτο παιρνει χρονο.

----------


## STORM LORD

Εκείνο που μου κινεί την περιέργεια είναι πως γίνεται τα συνομίληκα μου παιδιά να μην έχουν ιδεοληψίες και τέτοια και εγώ ξεχωρίζω απ' το σχολείο μου...

Και έπινες τόσο πολύ???
Και μετά όταν τα συνήθισε ο οργανισμός σου, βρήκες τίοτα άλλο να σε πιάσει?

----------


## betelgeuse

Η ιδεοληπτικη διαταραχη εμφανιζεται περιπου στο ενα τοις εκατο του πληθυσμου.Δεν ειναι τοσο σπανια αλλα ουτε τοσο συνηθισμενη.
Ειναι λογικο οι περισσοτεροι να μην εχουν.Αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να αισθανεσαι ασχημα επειδη οι αλλοι δεν εχουν.Προσπαθησε να συμφιλιωθεις με την νοσο και ολα θα βελτιωθουν

----------


## STORM LORD

ΕΕ πιο καλά είναι να πεθάνω...

----------


## betelgeuse

Δεν χρειαζεται να πεθανεις,εγω κλεινω σε λιγο καιρο 10 χρονια σε αυτη την κατασταση και ολα ειναι οκ.Περασα 4 δυσκολα χρονια αλλα ολα φτιαχνουν.

----------


## STORM LORD

Καλημέρα!
Εύα, έψαξα τι γίνεται με τα χάπια αλλά εδώ που μένω οι τιμές μπορεί να μην είναι ίδιες με εκεί που μένεις...
Εγώ θα σου πω τι είδα εδώ που μένω...
Υπάρχουν 2 ειδών χάπια...

1) Quiet life
Είναι βαλεριάνα και έχει μέσα και συστατικά από άλλα βότανα...Έχει μέσα φυτικά συστατικά και καθόλου χημικά...
Είναι 10 ευρω και έχει 50 χάπια...
Πάντως αν θες σκέτη βαλεριάνα, μόνο ρόφημα μπορείς να πάρεις, όχι ότι έχει και χημικά, δεν έχει τίποτα τέτοιο...
μπορείς να το πάρεις άφοβα αλλά ρώτα τη συνταγή του γιατί επειδή έχει κι άλλα βότανα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι ίδια με αυτή που σου είπα...
Λογικά θα τη γράφει στις οδηγίες του.
Και εφόσον είναι μόνο βότανα, δε θέλουν ιατρική συνταγή...

2) Χάπια που έχουν βαλεριάνα και χημικά συστατικά...
Είναι κανονικό φάρμακο...δεν είναι σα τα quiet life ή σα το ρόφημα...
Ξέχασα να ρωτήσω για παρενέργειες ή αν θέλει ιατρική συνταγή
Αν θες τιμή είναι 5,50 ευρω 30 χάπια
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα τα quiet life

----------


## Eva1995

τα χάπια θα πάρω,όπως είπα αηδιάζω με τα ροφήματα....!!! :/ άκουσα πως έχει παράξενη γεύση....κι εγώ έχω σκεφτεί γιατί να έχω εγώ τις εμμονές κ να μην τις έχουν άλλοι αλλα τι να κάνουμε? ξέρεις και διάσημοι ακόμα το έχουν!!! άκουσα κάτι για Μπέκαμ χαχα.
πάντως ο δικός μου γιατρός τσιμουδιά για χάπια κτλπ...

----------


## betelgeuse

Ευα εμενα δεν μου ελεγαν καν τι εχω.Στα 20 μου ειπαν για κρισεις πανικου και στα 22 ακουσα πρωτη φορα τον ορο ιδεοληπτικη διαταραχη.Ειστε πολυ τυχεροι και οι δυο που ξερετε απο τωρα τι εχετε.

----------


## Eva1995

εγώ τουλάχιστον ξέρω.είναι ιδεοληπτική διαταραχή συνοδευόμενη από καταθλιπτικά συμπτώματα.κλασσικό.....και να έχεις τον ψυχίατρο και να σ λέει "γράφε ημερολόγιο και μετά έλα να τα συζητάμε".....τέλεια λύση παιδιά ε???? (ειρωνικό)

----------


## betelgeuse

Ξερεις το θεμα με την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη ειναι οτι δεν θεραπευεται ποτε.Μια ζωη θα την εχεις.
Το μονο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να κανεις μια σωστη ψυχοθεραπεια ωστε να μαθεις να την διαχειριζεσαι σωστα.Αλλα υπαρχουν πολλα εμποδια σε αυτο ειδικα στην ηλικια που βρισκεσαι.Αυτο που προεχει τωρα ειναι να μην χειροτερεψει η κατασταση.Ευα οταν ξαναμιλησεις με τον ψυχιατρο να επιμεινεις οτι δεν λειτουργει τιποτα απο αυτα που κανεις.Πιιστευω πως τοτε μπορει να σου προτεινει κατι αλλο.

----------


## STORM LORD

Για αυτό σου είπαμε φυσικά πράματα να παίρνεις (βλεριάνα) για να μην πάρεις φάρμακο...
Η γεύση της δεν είναι τραγιά πικρή...και πίνω και τη ρίζα, αν πιεις τα φύλλα, λογικά θα είναι λιγότερο...
Συμβουλή μου είναι να δοκιμάσεις το ρόφημα και αν δει ότι μπορείς να το πιεις, μην πάρεις χάπια αν είναι πιο ακριβά...

----------


## Joann

Eva1995, γεια και πάλι!
Για το πρόβλημα συγκέντρωσης που έχεις ενόψη εξετάσεων 
προτείνω όχι φυτικό αντικαταθλιπτικό,
αλλά ανεπιφύλακτα ιχθυέλαιο και συγκεκριμένα αυτό
επειδή το 'χω δοκιμάσει.
http://www.douni.gr/?section=etairia...48&category=96

----------


## yenel

εγω δυστυχως δε μπορω να σε βοηθησω στο θεμα του φαρμακου..γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απ αυτα...αλλα ειμαι και γω στην ιδια ηλικια..φετος δινω...και πριν ενα χρονο περνουσα ολη τη μερα σκεπτομενη οτι θελω αγορια που δεν ηθελα να θελω..πχ τον ξαδερφο μου, εναν ηλιθιο με τον οποιο ειχαμε μαλωσει ασχημα και δε μιλιομασταν και πραγματικα τον μισουσα, εναν αλλον ασχετο τον οποιο νομιζα οτι αγαπω..ενω αγαπω καποιον αλλον και μαλιστα θυμαμαι οτι μου μπηκε στο μυαλο η ιδεα να μετρησω τα γραμματα απ το ονομα του και πιεζα τον εαυτο μου να μην το κανει γιατι δεν ηθελα να ξερω τπτ γυρω απ αυτον..και πολλους αλλους.Ολα αυτα κρατουσαν για ενα διαστημα και μετα εφευγαν.Ειδικα ο τελευταιος κρατησε 4 μηνες και κατι με μικρες διακοπες και ακομα και μεχρι προσφατα που το θυμηθηκα κολλησα για κανα 2 μερες.Θυμαμαι κιολας οτι για ενα μηνα περιπου ειχα ανεπιθυμητες σκεψεις σεξουαλικου περιεχομενου με οποιον εβλεπα...ΟΛΟΥΣ!Αλλα η τελευταια μου σκεψη οτι μπορει να μαι ομοφυλοφυλη περα απ το οτι δεν κολλαει με τις μεχρι τωρα με εχει διαλυσει..!!!!πραγματικα δεν αντεχω αλλο..περναω τη μερα μου με τετοιες σκεψεις.και ολο αυτο ξεκινησε επειδη μια φορα ακουμπησα το ποδι μου με τη διπλανη μου στο θρανιο και δεν το πηρα αμεσως και μετα αρχισα να σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να το κανα επιτηδες.απο τοτε αν ειμαι καλα θα ειμαι για μια βδομαδα 2 το πολυ...και οχι εντελως καλα..και συνηθως αρχιζω να το σκεφτομαι παλι οταν σκεφτω: A!καλυτερα παω..δεν εχω πια τετοιες σκεψεις.. Ε και μετα απ αυτο παμε παλι απ την αρχη..οποια δω στο δρομο σκεφτομαι αν μ αρεσει...και δε θελω...κουραστηκα πια.. :'( θελω πισω την παλια μου ζωη...εστω και τοτε που σκεφτομουν τα αγορια....τουλαχιστον ηταν αγορια!!!!και θελω να ρωτησω...να παω σε ειδικο...πιστευεις οτι μπορει να μοιαζει με τη δικη σου περιπτωση??Δε μπορω αλλο να κλαιω ολη μερα γι αυτο το θεμα και να μη μπορω να διαβασω ουτε γραμμη..

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου yenel.Αυτο που περιγραφεις μοιαζει πολυ με αυτο για το οποιο μιλαμε.
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εδω δεν ειμαστε ειδικοι και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε διαγνωσεις.
Αυτο που θα σου προτεινα να κανεις, ειναι να αφηνεις τις σκεψεις αυτες ελευθερες να μην προσπαθεις να τις αναλυεις,απλα να λες στον εαυτο σου οτι οι σκεψεις αυτες δεν εχουν καμμια λογικη βαση και δεν λενε τιποτα για εσενα και την προσωπικοτητα σου.
Επισης μιλα σε καποιον που εμπιστευεσαι πολυ για αυτα που σε απασχολουν,μην τα κρατας μεσα σου...
Βαλε επισης ενα προγραμμα στο διαβασμα σου.Προσπαθησε να διαβαζεις τουλαχιστον μια ωρα την ημερα και μετα μπορεις να χαλαρωνεις.

Αν παντως δεις οτι τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις επιμενουν για πολυ μεγαλο διαστημα(απο ενα χρονο και πανω) θα μπορουσες να επισκεφτεις εναν ψυχολογο

----------


## yenel

ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες...αξιζει δηλαδη να παω σε ειδικο....?να τωρα ας πουμε φοβαμαι οτι οι σκεψεις μου ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικες γιατι εσυ ειπες οτι δεν εχουν καμια λογικη βαση....αλλα βασιζομαι σ αυτο που σκεφτομουν πριν λιγο το οποιο ηταν οτι δε θελω να τα σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα!

----------


## ioannis2

Αν είναι έλξη προς το άλλο φύλο ή εμμονή το καταλαβαίνεις από το αν σου προκαλεί σεξουαλική διέγερση ή όχι. Η βαλεριάνα και το ιχθυέλαιο πιστεύω δεν βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα ιδίως όταν οι σκέψεις είναι έντονες και βασανιστικές, αυτά είναι για πολύ ήπιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Αν είναι έλξη προς το άλλο φύλο ή εμμονή το καταλαβαίνεις από το αν σου προκαλεί σεξουαλική διέγερση ή όχι.


Σε αυτο το κομματι θα διαφωνησω.Πολλες φορες εκεινη την ωρα νομιζεις οτι οντως το θελεις και μερικες φορες μπορει να νομιζεις οτι διεγειρεσαι σεξουαλικα.Ο τροπος ο δικος μου για να ξεχωριζω μια ιδεοληψια απο μια κανονικη σκεψη ειναι απο τον τρομο που μου προκαλει.Η κανονικη σκεψη δεν μου προκαλει τρομο σε αντιθεση με την ιδεοληψια.

----------


## yenel

ελπιζω να χεις δικιο!γιατι εγω εχω παρατηρησει σχετικα με τη διεγερση οτι σε περιοδους που δε με βασανιζουν ομο- ή και αμφιφυλοφιλικες σκεψεις δεν εχω καμια διεγερση..ετσι συμβαινει μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον....ειναι δυνατον να αναρωτιεμαι επι μισο χρονο αν ειμαι ή οχι??μακαρι να μην ειχα κανει ποτε εκεινη την αρχικη σκεψη...κι αν με ρωτουσες πριν το παθω ολο αυτο αν ειμαι ομοφυλοφιλη θα γελουσα!ειχα μεχρι τωρα σχεσεις με το αλλο φυλο..και ημουν και πολυ ευχαριστημενη!

----------


## Eva1995

> ελπιζω να χεις δικιο!γιατι εγω εχω παρατηρησει σχετικα με τη διεγερση οτι σε περιοδους που δε με βασανιζουν ομο- ή και αμφιφυλοφιλικες σκεψεις δεν εχω καμια διεγερση..ετσι συμβαινει μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον....ειναι δυνατον να αναρωτιεμαι επι μισο χρονο αν ειμαι ή οχι??μακαρι να μην ειχα κανει ποτε εκεινη την αρχικη σκεψη...κι αν με ρωτουσες πριν το παθω ολο αυτο αν ειμαι ομοφυλοφιλη θα γελουσα!ειχα μεχρι τωρα σχεσεις με το αλλο φυλο..και ημουν και πολυ ευχαριστημενη!


Κι εγω ακριβως τις ιδιες φοβιες εχω...η ομοφυλοφιλια με εχει σκοτωσει

----------


## Body-Rocker

> Κι εγω ακριβως τις ιδιες φοβιες εχω...η ομοφυλοφιλια με εχει σκοτωσει


Η ιδέα της, όχι η ίδια.

----------


## Eva1995

> Η ιδέα της, όχι η ίδια.


ναι σωστα η ιδεα της

----------


## niah

> Σε αυτο το κομματι θα διαφωνησω.Πολλες φορες εκεινη την ωρα νομιζεις οτι οντως το θελεις και μερικες φορες μπορει να νομιζεις οτι διεγειρεσαι σεξουαλικα.Ο τροπος ο δικος μου για να ξεχωριζω μια ιδεοληψια απο μια κανονικη σκεψη ειναι απο τον τρομο που μου προκαλει.Η κανονικη σκεψη δεν μου προκαλει τρομο σε αντιθεση με την ιδεοληψια.


Συμφωνω απόλυτα μαζί σου και βρίσκω πολυ σωστό τον τρόπο σου για διαχωρισμό των νορμαλ σκέψεων απ τις ιδεοληψίες..Θνξ λοιπόν που τον ανέφερες..
Το σημείο που έχω τις ενστάσεις μου με ενα μηνυμα σου παραπάνω είναι αυτο που προτείνεις να μιλήσει η κοπέλα με ενα άτομο της εμπιστοσύνης της..Εμενα συνηθως με έκανε χειρότερα η όποια αποπειρα να τα διηγηθώ προκειμένου να ανακουφιστώ απ το βάρος και την πιεση..Γιατι οσο εμπιστος κι αν είναι ο άλλος..ακομα κι αδερφος-αδερφη-μάνα-πατέρας αν είναι,αν δεν εχει περάσει κατι παρόμοιο δεν μπορεί να καταλαβει τη φυση αυτής της σκέψης...Έτσι ο ιδεοληπτικός φορτώνεται το επιπλεον βάρος του "πως να το πήρε τώρα? λες να πιστεύει οτι όντως είμαι έτσι ή ετσι?"..με αποτέλεσμα να ανοίγει άλλος ένας κύκλος δίχως νόημα και να επιβαρύνει κι άλλο την κατάσταση..Κατ εμε,οσον αφορά αυτό το θέμα, είναι μεγάλη ανακούφιση η ύπαρξη αυτου του φορουμ.Σου δίνει την δυνατοτητα να μιλήσεις με ατομα που περνούν το ίδιο, χωρίς να φοβάσαι τόσο οτι θα παρουν διαφορετικά αυτο το οποιο θα τους πεις..Ετσι εκτός του οτι ξεσπας..παιρνεις και χρησιμες συμβουλές καποιες φορες,και το σημαντικότερο βλεπεις οτι δεν είσαι μονη/μονος κι αυτο απο μόνο του αποτελει μεγάλη ανακούφιση μεσω της απομυθοποίησης αυτου που σου συμβαίνει..Μετα απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιον ειδικό,εχοντας στο μυαλό σου τα πραγματα πιο απλουστευμενα και πολύ λιγότερο μπερδεμένα απο πριν.Γιατι ξερεις οτι αυτο που έχεις είναι όντως κατι που συμβαίνει,το περνάνε κι αλλοι,είναι πάθηση κι οχι το αρρωστημένο μυαλό ή η αυθεντική ψυχη σου που δημιουργεί όλες αυτές τις "απαραδεκτες" σκεψεις..και το βασικότερο,διορθώνεται,εστ ω σε εναν ικανοποιητικό βαθμό!Έχεις πλέον λοιπον πανω-κάτω ένα πλανο στο μυαλό σου όταν πας στον ειδικό και δεν κινείσαι στα χαμένα.
Κι εγώ πάνω κάτω στις ίδιες καταστάσεις ήμουν..Πέρασα απο αρκετές θεραπείες με αντιψυχωσικα, αντικαταθλιπτικα κλπ τα οποια δεν εκαναν τιποτα (τα αντιψυχωσικα).Μεχρι που πριν κανα χρονο ξεκινησα θεραπεία με ηπια αγχολυτικα που είναι και αντικαταθλιπτικά μαζι..Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτα μοναχα ή και η επιμονή μου και η θέληση μου να προσεύχομαι καθημερινα γι αυτο που θέλω να γίνει και αυτο απ το οποιο θέλω να απαλλαγώ (οκ ισως αυτο φαντάζει γελοίο σε κάποιους οπως ίσως θα φαινοταν και σε μενα μεχρι πριν καποιο καιρο)η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρονο καταφερα αυτο που δεν καταφερνα εδω και 6 χρονια που ξεκίνησε ολη αυτή η ιστορία..
Ετσι πιστέψτε κι εσεις οτι τα πράγματα θα γίνουν καλύτερα οσο κι αν αυτο φαινεται αδύνατο κ αδιέξοδο αυτη τη στιγμη..Προσπαθήστε και θα γίνει..Δουλέψτε κυριως με τον εαυτο σας (οχι αναλυοντας ολες αυτες τις σκεψεις(μεγα λαθος))και με έναν σωστό ειδικό και μην αφήνεστε στη διαιώνιση του προβλήματος..Οσο γρηγορότερα τοσο καλύτερα.Μη διστάσετε να πάρετε εαν χρειαστεί και σας προταθεί απ τον γιατρο, ενα ήπιο φάρμακο που να απαλύνει το αγχος(μιας και αυτη ειναι η πηγη της συγκεκριμένης παθησης)Σε καθε περίπτωση -εαν όντως η παθηση σας είναι ΙΨΔ- αντισταθείτε και μιλήστε για τις επιφυλάξεις σας στον γιατρο εαν σας προτείνει αντιψυχωσικά..εμένα μονάχα κακο μου κανανε (εκτος βέβαια εαν η παθηση σας είναι τελικά άλλη)
Μην απογοητεύεστε παιδια! παρτε τα πάνω σας και καταπολεμήστε αυτη τη μλκια που εχει καταλάβει το κεφάλι σας(-μας).Πιστεψτε με γίνεται..παρτε τον εαυτο σας στα χερια σας.
Ανάσα,ελπίδα.. και συνεχίζουμε ;>

----------


## niah

Επίσης, κάντε συγκεκριμένο τον στόχο και την επιθυμία σας και προσευχηθείτε για αυτον..Πιστεψτε τη στιγμή που την κάνετε οτι αυτη η προσευχή σας ισακούεται και οτι θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή..Κι αυτό απλώς σαν συμπλήρωμα των όσων θα προσπαθήσετε και οι ιδιες/-οι,μην τα περιμένουμε δλδ ολα κι αποκλειστικά απο πάνω ;ρ..ζητηστε απλά να βάλουν το χεράκι τους..Κάποιος ακουει παιδιά..Είτε αυτος είναι Θεός είτε δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι,είτε είναι στα ουράνια είτε στο μυαλό σας, με καποιον τρόπο ακούει..
Κι ουτε θεούσα είμαι κ στην εκκλησια παω καθε πασχα (και αν)..αυτό ομως είναι ανεξάρτητο απ την πιστη μου ή τη θέληση μου να πιστεψω οτι κάτι υπάρχει και λειτουργεί οταν η πρόθεση είναι καλη ..
Εμένα τουλαχιστον θέλω να πιστεύω οτι με βοηθησε..Δεν χάνει κανείς τα το βάλει ως συμπλήρωμα ή ως αρχή όλων των αλλων πρακτικών που θα ακολουθήσει στην προσπάθεια του για ίαση και να δει τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Eva1995

Δηλαδή παιδιά εαν η οποιαδήποτε σκέψη κάποιου οτι μπορεί να είναι ομοφυλόφιλος/αμφιφυλόφιλος, ότι κι αν είχε προηγηθεί και του τη δημιούργησε,του φέρνει τρομερό άγχος,σύγχυση,απόγνωση και ταραχή πάει να πει ότι αποκλείεται να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα? οι πραγματικοί αμφιφυλόφιλοι δηλαδή το αποδέχονται όλοι και δεν τους φέρνει τέτοια συναισθήματα η κατάστασή τους?

----------


## STORM LORD

> Δηλαδή παιδιά εαν η οποιαδήποτε σκέψη κάποιου οτι μπορεί να είναι ομοφυλόφιλος/αμφιφυλόφιλος, ότι κι αν είχε προηγηθεί και του τη δημιούργησε,του φέρνει τρομερό άγχος,σύγχυση,απόγνωση και ταραχή πάει να πει ότι αποκλείεται να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα? οι πραγματικοί αμφιφυλόφιλοι δηλαδή το αποδέχονται όλοι και δεν τους φέρνει τέτοια συναισθήματα η κατάστασή τους?


Άλλη η περίπτωση σου και άλλη η περίπτωση του να είναι κάποιος στα αλήθεια ομοφιλόφιλος...
Εκείνοι έγιναν από επιλογή τους, εσύ αυτό που έχεις είναι μια απλή ιδεοληπτική διαταραχή...
Το ότι σε "βασανίζει" η ιδέα της, *σε καμία περίπτωση δε σημαίνει* ότι επέλεξες να γίνεις ομοφιλόφιλη...
Αν δεν το επιλέξεις, δε θα γίνεις ποτέ μην ανησυχείς!
Μη βλέπεις που σε "βασανίζει" η ιδέα της...αν δεν το επιλέξεις να γίνεις, δε θα γίνεις...
Μην αγχώνεσαι...όσο και να σε βασανίζει η ιδέα της, εσύ μην το επιλέξεις και θα δεις ότι δε θα γίνεις.

----------


## Eva1995

η ομοφυλοφιλια ποτε δεν ηταν επιλογη

----------


## STORM LORD

> η ομοφυλοφιλια ποτε δεν ηταν επιλογη


Παρα πολύ ωραία!!!
Αφού λοιπόν δεν ήταν ποτέ επιλογή σου (δηλαδή δεν το επέλεξες ποτέ), μην ανησυχεις, δε θα γίνεις...
*Δε* θα γίνεις ποτέ ομοφιλόφιλη, δεν ξίζει να αγχώνεσαι

----------


## Eva1995

> Παρα πολύ ωραία!!!
> Αφού λοιπόν δεν ήταν ποτέ επιλογή σου (δηλαδή δεν το επέλεξες ποτέ), μην ανησυχεις, δε θα γίνεις...
> *Δε* θα γίνεις ποτέ ομοφιλόφιλη, δεν ξίζει να αγχώνεσαι


ΔΕΝ καταλαβες!!! κανενας δεν το επελεξε...για κανεναν δεν ειναι επιλογη,δεν ειναι κατι που το επιλεγει κανεις... :/

----------


## STORM LORD

Αν δεν είναι επιλογή, πώς έγιναν όσοι έγιναν?

----------


## gillian

Είσαι σίγουρη ότι θέλεις να βοηθηθείς κι ότι δεν βρίσκεις γοητευτικό να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι όλα αυτά σου συμβαίνουν?
Κι αν είσαι ομοφιλόφιλη ή αμφιφιλόφιλη τι έγινε?
Νομίζω ότι αντί να ψάχνεσαι στο διαδίκτυο για ιδεοληψίες και τέτοια, και να χάνεις πολύτιμιχρόνο καλύτερα να στρωθείς στο διάβασμα.
Μην νομίζεις ότι το διαδίκτυο μας κάνει όλους γιατρούς.
Αν εσύ δεν θέλεις να βοηθηθείς από αυτά που σου προτείνουν οι γιατροί, τίποτα και κανείς δεν πρόκειται να σε βοηθήσει, ούτε τα χάπια που παίρνει η φίλη σου

----------


## Eva1995

Παρακαλω? Ποια φιλη μου? :-o με μπερδεψες μου φενεται...και επισης στο διαδυκτιο μπαινω για να βοηθηθω οχι για να περασει η ωρα.να ισχυριζομαι?????? Αν θες να μαθεις μακαρι να ηταν ισχυρισμοι κ να μη συνεβαινε πραγματικα.μακαρι να ελεγα ψεμματα...αλλα δεν μπορεις μαλλον να το κατανοησεις γιατι δεν το χεις ζησει προφανως και ουτε στο ευχομαι κι ολας. σκεψου πρωτα πριν γραψεις κατι...σορι κι ολας.και κατι αλλο...αν και βαζω τα δυνατα μου,ρωτας αν μου κολλαει διαβασμα και κατα ποσο καλη διαθεση εχω για να συγκεντρωθω? μακαρι να ηταν καθαρο το μυαλο μου.δεν ειναι δυνατον να νομιζεις πως ολα αυτα νομιζω πως μου συμβαινουν η προσποιουμαιStorm αυτα εχουν γεννετικη προδιαθεση κανενας δεν το θελει που ειναι...γεννιουνται ετσι εκτος κι αν περασουν καποιο βιασμο μονο τοτε.και παλι δν ειναι επιλογη τους.

----------


## STORM LORD

> Storm αυτα εχουν γεννετικη προδιαθεση κανενας δεν το θελει που ειναι...γεννιουνται ετσι εκτος κι αν περασουν καποιο βιασμο μονο τοτε.και παλι δν ειναι επιλογη τους.


Δε νομίζω να είναι από γενετική προδιάθεση
Η ομοφιλοφιλία δεν είναι φυσικό, αντίθετα η ετεροφιλοφιλία είναι από τη φύση...
Αποκλείεται να ήταν εκγενετής από τα γονίδια τους...
Τώρα αυτό που λες με ο βιασμό λογικό μου ακούγεται...
Ή από επιλογή είναι ή από βιασμό που έχουν περάσει...

----------


## Eva1995

> Δε νομίζω να είναι από γενετική προδιάθεση
> Η ομοφιλοφιλία δεν είναι φυσικό, αντίθετα η ετεροφιλοφιλία είναι από τη φύση...
> Αποκλείεται να ήταν εκγενετής από τα γονίδια τους...
> Τώρα αυτό που λες με ο βιασμό λογικό μου ακούγεται...
> Ή από επιλογή είναι ή από βιασμό που έχουν περάσει...


κι ομως ναι.μου το εχει πει ειδικος δεν το εβγαλα απο το μυαλο μου
κι εγω επιλογη νομιζα πως ηταν και πηγενα να ησυχασω,αλλα δυστυχως..!!!.ειναι σαν να μ λες οτι ενας ομοφυλοφιλος ξαφνικα θελει να αλλαξει προσανατολισμο και τα καταφερνει.αμ δεν ειναι ετσι! αν ηταν ετσι δεν θα υπηρχε κανενας ομοφυλοφιλος.λες να τους αρεσει που ειναι gay? απλα δεν μπορουν να κανουν αλλιως.

----------


## niah

Βρε Ευα μην καθεσαι να παιρνεις του καθενος την αποψη τις μετρητοίς εδω μεσα..Ο καθενας σου λεει τις δικες του αποψεις που στηριζονται στις εμπειριες του ή στις *μη* εμπειρίες του..Αν κοιταξεις στο παρελθον σου (κι εννοω πριν τον τελευταιο χρονο που λες οτι ξεσπασαν ολα αυτα)οσον αφορά τις προτιμησεις σου,τι ερωτευόσουν αγορια ή κορίτσια?

----------


## STORM LORD

> κι ομως ναι.μου το εχει πει ειδικος δεν το εβγαλα απο το μυαλο μου
> κι εγω επιλογη νομιζα πως ηταν και πηγενα να ησυχασω,αλλα δυστυχως..!!!.ειναι σαν να μ λες οτι ενας ομοφυλοφιλος ξαφνικα θελει να αλλαξει προσανατολισμο και τα καταφερνει.αμ δεν ειναι ετσι! αν ηταν ετσι δεν θα υπηρχε κανενας ομοφυλοφιλος.λες να τους αρεσει που ειναι gay? απλα δεν μπορουν να κανουν αλλιως.


Ακόμα μου ακούγεται μαλακία αλλά ο ειδικός που στο είπε θα ξέρει σίγουρα...
Δε μπορώ να κάνω τον ειδικό...
Δεν ξέρω.........τι να πω...??

Και πάλι όμως δε σημαίνει ότι θα γίνεις...
Είναι απλά μια ιδεοληπτική διαταραχή η περίπτωση σου...
Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει και ιδεοληπτική διαταραχή και να είναι gay...
Δε σημαίνει όμως ότι είναι κανόνας πως άμα σε βασανίζει η ιδέα της ομοφιλοφιλίας, θα γίνεις κιόλας...
Άλλο "ιδέα" και άλλο "έγινες"...
Έχει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά...

----------


## Eva1995

> Βρε Ευα μην καθεσαι να παιρνεις του καθενος την αποψη τις μετρητοίς εδω μεσα..Ο καθενας σου λεει τις δικες του αποψεις που στηριζονται στις εμπειριες του ή στις *μη* εμπειρίες του..Αν κοιταξεις στο παρελθον σου (κι εννοω πριν τον τελευταιο χρονο που λες οτι ξεσπασαν ολα αυτα)οσον αφορά τις προτιμησεις σου,τι ερωτευόσουν αγορια ή κορίτσια?


δυστυχως δεν εχω ερωτευτει ποτε...κατι ψιλοπραγματα με αγορια αλλα δεν θα το πεις κι ερωτα,τελοσπαντων. εε τα υπολοιπα που ξεσπασαν τα εχω αναφερει και σε αλλα ποστ.και αυτο που λεμε πλατωνικα νομιζω εχει τυχει να "ερωτευτώ" ατομο του ίδιου φύλου(κ αυτο το ανεφερα) μαλιστα απο αυτο ξεσπασαν ολα.δεν λεω πως ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη σιγουρα...μια ερωτηση εκανα μόνο :P

----------


## STORM LORD

Πόσο καιρό σε βασανίζει αυτή η ιδέα, κάνα χρόνο???
Πόσο??

----------


## Eva1995

και παραπανω...

----------


## STORM LORD

Όχι από μικρή?
Εννοώ *ΔΕ* σε βασάνιζε όλη σου τη ζωή?
"Σχετικά" πρόσφατα?

----------


## Eva1995

> Όχι από μικρή?
> Εννοώ *ΔΕ* σε βασάνιζε όλη σου τη ζωή?
> "Σχετικά" πρόσφατα?


οχι οχι...2 χρονια περιπου ειναι μονο

----------


## STORM LORD

Πάρα πολύ ωραία!!!
Αφού δεν το έχεις από μικρή, δεν έχεις γενετική προδιάθεση...
Σου είπε ο ειδικός ότι οι ομοφιλόφιλοι, είναι ομοφιλόφιλοι ή από γενετική προδιάθεση, ή από κάποιο βιασμό που έχουν περάσει...
Εσύ δεν έχεις κανένα απ' τα 2 άρα αυτό που έχεις είναι απλά μια ιδεοληπτική διαταραχή, μια ιδέα τίποτα άλλο...
Μην αγχώνεσαι, δε θα γίνεις...
(και αυτό πιστευα από την αρχή...*δεν* έχεις γενετική προδιάθεση)

Αν είχες γενετική προδιάθεση, θα το είχες όλη σου τη ζωή, δε θα το είχες μόνο 2 χρονάκια

----------


## niah

> δυστυχως δεν εχω ερωτευτει ποτε...κατι ψιλοπραγματα με αγορια αλλα δεν θα το πεις κι ερωτα,τελοσπαντων. εε τα υπολοιπα που ξεσπασαν τα εχω αναφερει και σε αλλα ποστ.και αυτο που λεμε πλατωνικα νομιζω εχει τυχει να "ερωτευτώ" ατομο του ίδιου φύλου(κ αυτο το ανεφερα) μαλιστα απο αυτο ξεσπασαν ολα.δεν λεω πως ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη σιγουρα...μια ερωτηση εκανα μόνο :P


Ενταξει μωρε..μικρουλα εισαι..οταν λεω εχεις ερωτευτει εννοω εστω τι σε τραβουσε "ερωτικα"..αν σου αρεσαν (σε ελκυαν)αγορια ή κοριτσια..σιγουρα αυτο θα το εχεις παρατηρησει..Αλλα είναι σημαντικο οτι αναφερομαι στο διαστημα πριν ξεσπασει η διαταραχη που αναφερεις..γιατι οτι προέκυψε απ αυτην ειναι καλυτερο να μην το σκεφτεσαι και κυριως να μην το αναλυεις γιατι τα συμπερασματα που θα σε οδηγησει θα είναι αναληθη..
Τωρα αυτο που λες οτι θεωρεις οτι εχεις ερωτευτει "πλατωνικα" κοπελα..εγω το εκλαμβανω ως θαυμασμο..Μηπως την θαυμαζες και μπερδευεσαι? Γιατι αν ειναι αυτο εισαι λαθος που καθεσαι κ αναλυεις κ ανησυχεις..ο θαυμασμός για καποιον δεν καθορίζει τις σεξουαλικες μας ορεξεις..μην τα μπερδευεις..Αλλα εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα τι εννοεις λεγοντας "ερωτευτηκα πλατωνικα"..
Παντως εχω την εντυπωση πως αν επρόκειτω για κατι τετοιο θα το ειχες παρει χαμπάρι απο μικροτερη..Όπως επισης κι αν δεν ηταν στη μεση το θεμα σου με την ΙΨΔ θα ηταν πιο ξεκάθαρα τα πραγματα.

----------


## gillian

Κι αν έχεις γενετική προδιάθεση, τι?
Εκκατομύρια ομοφιλόφιλοι στον κόσμο, μια χαρά περνάνε, με τις καριέρες, τους φίλους, τις δεξιότητες τους
Δες πόσοι ομοφιλόφιλοι είναι πετυχημένοι στον τομέα τους και πραγματικά ευτυχισμένοι στην ζωή τους.
Αποκλείεται πάντως ομοφιλόφιλος να γίνεις από βιασμό.
Ψυχωτικός γίνεσαι.
Μάλλον το ότι δεν εχεις αγόρι σου φταίει.

----------


## gillian

Οστόσο ξέρω πως κάποια φάρμακα δίνονται χωρίς συνταγογράφηση και μία φίλη μου ομοιοπαθούσα μου είπε ότι κάνει αγωγή με cipraned(χωρίς συνταγή) και την βοηθάνε πάρα πολύ,αλλά να μην κάνω τη βλακεία να πάρω τίποτα μόνη.

Στις 5/4/2012, το έγραψες εσύ αυτό. Σε αυτήν την φίλη σου αναφέρομαι.

----------


## Eva1995

> Οστόσο ξέρω πως κάποια φάρμακα δίνονται χωρίς συνταγογράφηση και μία φίλη μου ομοιοπαθούσα μου είπε ότι κάνει αγωγή με cipraned(χωρίς συνταγή) και την βοηθάνε πάρα πολύ,αλλά να μην κάνω τη βλακεία να πάρω τίποτα μόνη.
> 
> Στις 5/4/2012, το έγραψες εσύ αυτό. Σε αυτήν την φίλη σου αναφέρομαι.


αα σωστα εχεις δικιο σε παρεξηγησα λολ xD
εχεις δικιο μπορει να φτεει και που δεν εχω αγορι...κι εγω πιστευω πως παιζει ρολο.

niah μπορει....μπα δεν ηταν απλος θαυμασμος,συναισθηματικη εξαρτηση ηταν,αλλα τελοσπαντων...δεν με ελκυε σεξουαλικα,αλλα ειχα εξαρτηθει λες και ημουν ερωτευμενη...!!! μπορει κ να μην ειναι τιποτα,τεσπα θελω να πω οτι αυτο ηταν η αιτια που αρχισα να κανω αυτες τις σκεψεις.ειπα "οχ μηπως ειμαι λεσβια? γιατι νιωθω ετσι ρε γαμωτο"? εεε αν δεν ειχα κανει αυτη την αρχικη δεν θα εκανα ουτε δευτερη ουτε τριτη αλλα τωρα οτι εγινε εγινε. και αυτο με τις αναλυσεις ειναι ενα θεμα στην ιδψ που δεν μπορω να το αποφυγω...

----------


## STORM LORD

Ο niah ίσως έχει δίκιο...
Μπορεί να είναι θαυμασμός και να είναι στο υποσεινήδητο σου και να μην το καταλαβαίνεις...
Τώρα δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να είναι και κοτσάνα αυτό που είπα...

----------


## niah

o niah = h niah ;p

----------

